# Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt



## doh (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend allerseits,
nun wollte ich mich auch einmal kurz vorstellen, nachdem ich schon seit einigen Monaten hier mitlese und nun seit ein paar Tagen auch angemeldet bin  .
Als erstes ein Lob an euch, sehr informatives Forum mit einem  hohem Fachwissen der einzelnen User.
So nun einmal zu mir, 
ich bin auch einer der jüngeren Generation (wie T.I. wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe) der viel im Garten mit seinem Vater unternimmt und noch bestimmt sehr unerfahren ist mit seinen 24Jahren, was das Wissen über Teichgestaltung angeht.

Wir hatten in unserem Garten sehr lange einen rechteckigen Betonklotz der als Wasserbecken zum gießen genutzt wurde. (Fotos füge ich unten bei)
Mir hat dieser Klotz eigentlich noch nie gefallen, so kam ich während meines Urlaubs auf die Idee „Wir machen den Klotz platt und machen einen Teich daraus.“ Ich dachte mir, “so schwer wird das alles schon nicht sein, handwerklich begabt bist du ja“ Nachdem ich dann den Teich angelegt hatte und ich jetzt mit dem Ergebnis nicht wirklich rundum glücklich bin, habe ich angefangen im Internet zu schauen wie man es besser machen könnte … Ich weiß ich gehöre gesteinigt dafür weil ich einfach auf gut Glück angefangen habe. 
So ein paar gravierende Fehler sind zum Beispiel: Kein Vlies unter die Teichfolie, keine richtige Uferzone/Pflanzzone usw.
Ich muss zu meinem Schutz sagen, der Berater im Baumarkt hat davon kein Wort erwähnt, dass man noch Vlies dazu benötigt, machte aber einen recht „kompetenten Eindruck.“ Naja, dazu gelernt 

Jetzt würde ich sehr gerne, auch den Fischen zu liebe, den Teich RICHTIG anlegen.
Das Ganze wäre dann in meinem nächsten Urlaub Mitte August geplant (auch schon recht bald ich weiß)

Ich denke einmal das größte Problem dürfte sein, dass ich ja quasi schon eine zurechtgeschnittene Folie habe auf die ich angewiesen bin. Eine neue Folie zu kaufen wäre am einfachsten, aber wir haben ca.320€ dafür ausgegeben und diese einfach in den Müll zu werfen wäre ja ein bisschen verrückt  . Dazu kommt noch, dass ich noch ein Stück Grundfundament von dem alten Betonklotz stehen lassen habe (siehe Bilder) was ich aber auch ganz gerne so lassen würde.

Ich habe auch schon so einen gewissen Plan im Kopf wie ich alles gerne hätte, komme jetzt aber allerdings nicht mehr dazu dies euch zu erklären. Das versuche ich dann, leider aus zeitlichen Gründen frühestens am Do.

Kommentare zum falsch angelegten Teich z.B. gravierende Fehler die ersichtlich sind, wären mir sehr Willkommen 

Zum Schluss noch, 
Ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu wild alles durcheinander geworfen und ihr versteht was ich meine 

Liebe Grüße
und noch einen schönen restlichen Abend,
Marcel



Hoffe das geht mit den Bildern so klar, hab leider noch kein Fotoalbum hier.


Der Bunker 




der kleine absatz unten am Beton, bis dahin hab ich alles entfernt.





soweit alles platt gemacht und die aktuellen Umrisse ausgebuddelt





so sah er direkt danach aus als er fertig war
(verschiedene Perspektiven)
von oben




seitlich1




seitlich2




vor 2Monaten




(ich weiß übrigends das es am Anfang viel zu wenig Pflanzen waren und selbst jetzt noch zu wenige sind) 
aah und ein aktuelles Foto habe ich z.Z. leider nicht :?





An die Mods:
Ich hoffe ich hab es hier richtig gepostet, ansonsten Bitte verschieben und nachsicht zeigen 
wusste nämlich nicht genau ob ich es nun bei Diskussionen oder bei Teichbau reinstellen soll


----------



## heiko-rech (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

Hallo,

die Bilder hättest du etwas verkleinern sollen. Am besten legst du dir einfach hier ein Album an, dann sind die Bilder direkt in den Beiträgen.

Was mir irgendwie ins Auge sticht ist, dass der Teich noch nicht komplett befüllt ist. Hat das einen bestimmten Grund? 

Das Wasserspiel direkt neben der Serose ist recht ungünstig platziert. Das würde ich ändern.

Dein Wasser ist noch sehr trüb. Benutzt du keinen Filter? Wie wird das Wasser aufbereitet?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## doh (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Heiko,
hab es eben nochmals versucht ein Fotoalbum anzulegen, aber beim Hochladen kommt immer ein Fehler. Ich probiere es aber heute Abend nochmals.

Ja, das mit der Befüllung ist so eine Sache. War einer der größeren Fehler die ich beim Bau gemacht habe. Dachte eigentlich das ich den Randübergang irgendwie schön hinbekomme, was daraus geworden ist sieht man ja.
Fehler an der ganzen Sache ist, ich habe keine Wasserwage benutzt um alles eben zu machen, nun habe ich Hügel drin.

Ich habe die Seerose schon in die Mitte gesetzt, also weg vom Wasserspiel. Wieso sollte sie nicht direkt daneben stehen?

Die Wassertrübe nervt mich auch ziemlich, kommt aber zum größten Teil davon das ich immer neue Pflanzen eingesetzt habe und die ganze Teicherde wieder alles sehr Trübe gemach hat. Meine Fische wühlen auch sehr sehr gerne in den Pflanzen.
Als Filter benutze ich einen Druckfilter, bekomme aber normalerweise Morgen endlich die Oase Filteranlage.

Danke für deinen Beitrag Heiko.


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Marcel,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 hier bei uns.

Zum Thema Bilder guck doch mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19818 und hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2009 - vermutlich sind Deine Fotos zu groß. Aber sie einzufügen macht Sinn, dieses Klicken zu irgendwelchen Hostern und dann noch zur Werbung ist manchmal etwas lästig...

Achja - und ich denke das *Basiswissen* ist auch dringend angesagt...

So  -  und nun weitermachen!


----------



## doh (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Christine,
danke für die Willkommens Grüße 

Das mit dem Fotos hochladen... Hätte nicht gedacht das sie zu groß sind, steht ja auch darunter das sie automatisch Angepasst werden?!
Habe sie nun aber verkleinert und eingefügt. Kann aber leider meinen Beitrag von oben nicht mehr editieren.

Basiswissen habe ich mir schon fleißig durchgelesen 


Habe hier mal noch schnell im Querschnitt aufgemalt wie es z.Z. ist und wie ich es sehr gerne hätte mit Kies und Sand im Teich und der neuen Kapillarsperre durch einen dicken Steinkranz auf der Terrasse hinter dem Pflanzgraben.

Ist das so umsetzbar oder würdet ihr es anderst machen?!


Liebe Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Marcel,

auch von mir ein:

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Zur Kapillarsperre:

Ich würde da die zweite Variante bevorzugen, da bei der ersten die Gefahr besteht das dir Nährstoffe ( Erde) in den Teich gespült wird. 

Wenn Variante 1 dann musst du die Folie nochmal Umschlagen. :smoki


----------



## doh (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

Hey Olli,
auch an dich ein danke für die Willkommens Grüße

das hast du glaube ich falsch verstanden,
ich habe z.Z. die erste Skizze, würde aber sehr gerne die Zweite umsetzen.

Habe jetzt mal meine Künstlerader ausgepackt  und noch eine Skizze von der Vogelperspektive gemacht. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen.
Schwarz ist die Umrandung bzw die Zonen.
Grau sind die Steine (die auch ein Teil der Kapillarsperre sind) wie oben in der Skizze auf einer extra Terrasse, direkt hinter dem Pflanzgraben (Grün) den ich auch Komplett um den Teich ziehen möchte, liegt. Gelb steht für Sand, mit dem ich den Pflanzgraben füllen möchte und noch ein bisschen auf die Terrasse darunter.
Hinten rechts, dass soll mein Pflanzenfilter werden der direkt dahinter eine Steinmauer mit einem Bauchlauf in den Pflanzengraben haben soll.

Habt ihr bessere Ideen? Oder sonstige vorschläge wie ich etwas besser machen könnte?

Schlaft gut und bis Morgen
Marcel


----------



## doh (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

So es hat sich etwas getan,

habe Heute angefangen den Teich neu zu verlegen.
Habe allerdings weniger geschafft wie vorgenommen 

-Fischis gefangen
-Wasser abgelassen
-Pflanzen untergebracht
-Folie raus & gereinigt
-Erde aufgefüllt/Teich geformt
-Vlies verlegt

Muss dazu sagen habe alles größtenteils alleine gemacht, deshalb war ich leider nicht so fix.

Bilder:
Davor
 
Fischis
 
Vlies verlegen


----------



## gooogle46 (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

nur ein Tipp: Ich würde keinen Fisch so früh in einen neuen Teich setzen.
Lg Adrian


----------



## doh (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

das bild ist ja auch der alte teich gewesen.
aber trotzdem danke für den hinweis


----------



## doh (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

Hallo,
habe leider mehr oder weniger vergessen hier die Fortschritte zu posten.
Hier nun mal ein Update.

19.08
-Steinmauer verlegt/betoniert
-Steinkranz gegen das abrutschen des Sandes betoniert
-Sand aufgefüllt
-Pflanzen eingesetzt
-Wasser aufgefüllt


Hier einige Fotos dazu:


----------



## doh (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

Mittlerweile habe ich noch einige Pflanzen eingesetzt und hinten rechts im eck angefangen einen kleinen Bachlauf anzulegen.

Zu tun habe ich noch:
- Rand Verzierung / Verschönerung
- Eine "Hütte" für den Filter

und den Bachlauf natürlich fertigstellen.

Hoffe ich habe alles richtig gemacht und er gefällt euch.


Ah ich hätte noch eine Frage,
kann ich meine Fische wieder einsetzen?
Habe mal einige Messungen nachdem Finish gemacht.
Hier die Werte mit Datum:

*20.08*
GH - 17
KH - 16
PH - 8,5
Co2 - 2,7
O2 - 6
Nitrit - 0

*22.08*
GH -  15
KH - 16
PH - 8
Co2 - 4,8
O2 - 6,5
Nitrit - 0

*24.08*
GH - 15
KH - 15
PH - 8
Co2 - 4,5
O2 - 6,5
Nitrit - 0

*25.08*
GH - 13
KH - 11
PH - 8
Co2 - 3,4
O2 - 6
Nitrit - 0

*28.08*
GH - 11
KH - 8
PH - 7
Co2 - 26
O2 - 6,5
Nitrit - 0

*29.08*
GH - 11
KH - 7
PH - 7,25
Co2 - 13
O2 - 7
Nitrit - 0

*30.08*
GH - 11
KH - 7
PH - 7,25
Co2 - 13
O2 - 7
Nitrit - 0

*Heute*
GH - 11
KH - 6
PH - 7,25
Co2 - 11
O2 - 7
Nitrit - 0

Liebe Grüße aus dem gerade sehr warmen Heidelberg
Marcel


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Marcel.

Der Nitritwert ist zwar noch bei Null, aber wenn Du die Fische noch gut wo anders hältern kannst, dann warte den vermutlich noch auftretenden Peak lieber ab.
Ca. 4-6 Wochen nach dem Befüllen müßte er vorbei sein.


----------



## doh (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau-anfänger und sein Teichprojekt*

Ok danke für deine Antwort Annett,
dann warte ich wohl noch etwas.

Die anderen Werte sind ja soweit nun alle OK, oder?


Schönen Tag wünsch ich noch


----------

